# Eric's Amplifiers! Store on eBay! For sale through here also! Old school and others!



## EricsAmplifiers (May 30, 2021)

Hey folks,

I service and also sell amps, and I have a large collection of GUARANTEED amplifiers for sale. I guarantee them for 14 days after delivery. 

I would like to offer them for sale HERE as well as through eBay. If you want a better deal (eBay fees, taxes, etc) you can MESSAGE or CALL me at 678-778-5533! Im willing to give a percentage discount outside of eBay.All amps are currently FOR SALE! Though I'm sure this list will get dwindled down some.

EBay store link to ALL amps, including PHOTOS and DESCRIPTIONS








Items for sale by supertegrs | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from supertegrs!



www.ebay.com





List of amps in text HERE:

Mono block
Memphis 16-MC1000D $200
Memphis 16-MC1500D $300
Eclipse DA7232 Dual Mono $450

2 channel 
InterFire IB 2600 $75
Lanzar MAXP2960 $75
SS Ref 500 Class A converted $350
SS D200 (second revision) $250
SS D200 (first version - hand built) $325
SS USA-180 NFS
Orion Cobalt 230 (2) $100 each
Orion Cobalt 2100 $175
Orion 250sx $175
Orion xtr 250 $200
The hot setup (Orion) hs2.5 $200
The hot setup (Orion) T600 $225
The hot setup (Orion) T300 $175
Planet Audio PA1502 $60
Eclipse 33230 $250
PSL Philips sound labs A100 $75
Rockford punch 40dsm $100
Rockford punch 40idsm $100 
Rockford punch 40ixdsm $100
DSM style endplate (1) $25 if you buy amp
Crossfire Tek 1002 $125
Concord ca2050 with box (3) 40ea
Kenwood KAC-629S $50
performance teknique icbm-6677 $70

4 channel
Alpine MRV-F307 $120
MTX RT4340 $125
MTX RT4240 $75
Memphis 16-MC2004 $150
Ss USA-204 NFS
Sony XM-4040 $75
Clarion apx480 marine $125
Concord C4050 with box $50
SSL FR1600.4 $70

5 channel
Ss mc245 $300
Ss Reference 405S (2) $275 each
Ss Rubicon 405 $250

6 channel
All sold. Check back later! 

7 channel
Blaupunkt Velocity v7000 $400

Signal processors/crossovers/eq
Orion 200 CRX $150


CALL or MESSAGE ME PLEASE!

Thank you!


----------



## EricsAmplifiers (May 30, 2021)

Eclipse da7232 sold
Soundstream reference 500A convert sold

Many of the amps are also getting bid up on eBay and will be sold by the weekend.


----------



## EricsAmplifiers (May 30, 2021)

All, I have updated my listing and have also sold a few amps; but then also have been introducing new sales items. Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## mile hi (11 mo ago)

EricsAmplifiers said:


> Eclipse da7232 sold
> Soundstream reference 500A convert sold
> 
> Many of the amps are also getting bid up on eBay and will be sold by the weekend.





EricsAmplifiers said:


> Eclipse da7232 sold
> Soundstream reference 500A convert sold
> 
> Many of the amps are also getting bid up on eBay and will be sold by the weekend.


----------



## mile hi (11 mo ago)

do you still have a kenwood kac 629s?


----------



## EricsAmplifiers (May 30, 2021)

Unfortunately no. Here is an updated list

Mono block

Kicker KX600.1 $165



2 channel 

SS Reference 300sx $165

SS D200 $250

SS USA-180 $175

The hot setup (Orion) T600 $225

The hot setup (Orion) T300 $175

Concord ca2050 with box (3) 40ea



4 channel

Ss USA-204 $250



5 channel

None. Check back later



7 channel

Blaupunkt Velocity v7000 $350


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

You do repairs as well ?


----------

